# Confirmation for 8yr old OTTB?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Your horse is very cute  
Unfortunately, those photos really don't show us anything. 1) Cannot assess conformation on a moving animal. 2) The jump is so tiny that you cannot discern anything about movement over it. I do like, however, that if the photos are posted chronologically, that it shows your horse going from "OMG SUPERMANJUMP!" to "no biggie canter pole" where he got to the pole in a much better manner. 
From the second photo, though, I think he's quite cute


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

The first picture makes me giggle, reminds me of our old pony who would leap twice as high as necessary...


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I like that first shot as well...he was like...what is THAT!!!??? It's gonna get me I know it......!


----------



## CruiseControl (Apr 16, 2013)

Aww haha I'm glad you guys think so! He's definitely the sweetest horse I've ever worked with, and I'm glad to own him.  I got some pictures today while he was eating. Let me know if these work!


----------



## CruiseControl (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's a better one of him standing and looking around


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a little sickle hocked and a bit straight in the hind leg. He looks a little long in the coupling and looks to have large, roomy hocks. He seems to have good bone. 

You really need to have three people and get a proper photo of him for anything further. He needs to stand with his legs toward the camer plumb and the legs away from the camera such that his front leg is a little back (space to the knees) and the rear leg is a little forward (space to the hocks). The photographer needs to stand opposite the horse's hip and the horse's body needs to be parallel to the film plane. He needs to stand on level, firm ground.

To get this one person operates the camera. One person sets up and holds the horse and a third person is out of the picture doing whatever they can to get the horse to look at them with ears forward. Head needs to be up with the nose at the same height as the middle to upper part of the shoulder blade.....


----------



## Bre (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the way this Gelding looks. Looks like a nice Strong horse!


----------



## TAPITOTTB (Jul 11, 2013)

What's his jockey club name? He looks just like my OTTB gelding who also happens to be 8.


----------



## CruiseControl (Apr 16, 2013)

TAPITOTTB said:


> What's his jockey club name? He looks just like my OTTB gelding who also happens to be 8.


I think it was Global Leader? Something like that. And you're right! they do look pretty similar!


----------

